# Ken Block



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Will drive for Ford in the WRC 2010! :thumbup:

Räikkönen, Loeb, Hirvonen and even possibly Grönholm in WRC. I can't wait!!!


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

*Nice..*



Patrick said:


> Will drive for Ford in the WRC 2010! :thumbup:
> 
> Räikkönen, Loeb, Hirvonen and even possibly Grönholm in WRC. I can't wait!!!


Guy is a beast behind the wheel. He should make things very interesting.:thumbup:


----------



## Scott_H (Feb 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

BIMMERUSAM5 said:


> Guy is a beast behind the wheel. He should make things very interesting.:thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------

